# Looking to cruise



## wannabecruiser (May 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking to set sail for a couple of years of cruising and currently I have no one to sail with. I am a single woman and I wonder if I should buy a Nonsuch sailboat first ( I have some sailing experience) and try to sail it myself or should I search for someone who already has a boat ? Sue


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

A lot depends on what you mean by "cruising". Add to that your comfort level with your sailing skills, your ability to fix things on the boat, how the boat is set up, the amount of space you feel is necessary, and where you plan to do your cruising, for starters.

There's no reason you can't go by yourself, as long as that is what suits you. There are many different boats that would work well for a singlehander, if set up properly. But, to answer whether single or with someone, is more a question of what you are looking for in your cruising, and why you want to do it. There really isn't any answer for that except what you give yourself.

Regards


----------



## dlauginiger (Nov 8, 2001)

Sue, There is a book called "Maiden Voyage" by Tania Aebi. She did a circumnavigation alone when she was 18 (back in the '80s). Very enlightening book which may give you some insight into what's entailed. I believe she has her own sailing school now geared toward women (see article "Sailing School Selection" by Beth Leonard on this site).

David


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

Sue,

Another information source would be Reese Palley's book
'There Be No Dragons'. A copy can be had on half dot com
or amazon for two or three dollars. He grabbed a boat at 
age 55 or so and went crusing - his style (cruising) is not 
for everybody - but if it fits . . . 

Just don't loose your dream.

Regards,

Stan G.


----------



## wannabecruiser (May 15, 2006)

*Not a mechanic!*

Thanks for the heads up on fixing a boat. I know I don't have those skills. My interest is in an ocean crossing, most particularly to New Zealand. I will read about women who have singlehanded but I think I will need to find a partner. I would be lonely on my own and since I like to cook I wouldn't have anyone to share my cuisine with. I might try living on a boat first and take weekend excursions to get the feel. This is all new to me, but I'm excited and thanks for your interest in replying. Sue


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When I first had an interest in learning to sail (I now have my own sailboat), the best advice I received was to get started and do it. My ex didn't think I could do it, now I'm learning with my own boat and a bf who knows next to nothing of sailing, but has every of intention of learning. 

Bridget


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Get out on the water in anything you can. Buy a boat that you can handle by yourself if need be. Experience will let you know what you really want in a cruising boat then move, if necessary to something more suited for long term cruising. That's what I'm doing and it seems to be working. Having a lot of fun with a smallish boat and getting my confidence level up to a point where I'll be happy to go larger although I may just bugger off in what I've got.
tdw



wannabecruiser said:


> Hi, I'm looking to set sail for a couple of years of cruising and currently I have no one to sail with. I am a single woman and I wonder if I should buy a Nonsuch sailboat first ( I have some sailing experience) and try to sail it myself or should I search for someone who already has a boat ? Sue


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

How did you end up with a nonsuch as your choice for a pacific crossing? 
Which model? Are you confusing ease of sailing/tacking with suitability to the task at hand?


----------

